# Moab Daily River Right Camping



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

We were there over Memorial Day and it was 100 degrees so the camping was not crowded. There are some really great sites on river right just above and below Onion Creek. If you get there late in the day could put in at Onion Creek and basically paddle across the river to great sites. If you are there earlier you could put in a Hittle Bottom and float an hour or so (assuming low flows and typical headwind) or Dewey and float a couple/few hours.

We had significant wind and flows at 10,000 and it took us a while form Dewey to Onion Creek.

I don't know that area really well but next time I go I plan to pick the first available camp at Onion Creek that looks nice. There were 3-4 that were great. I think you might be able to scout them with binoculars from the road or just hike downstream.

An nice three day could be Dewey Bridge-Onion Creek; Onion Creek-Take out Beach; shuttle back up from takeout beach and do Onion Creek- Take out beach again or Onion Creek- Rocky Rapid if you want to get on the road that day.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Seems like people like Onion Creek a lot! It looks like Onion Creek site #2 with the big beach might be very nice via Google Earth. Can anyone elaborate on this? Thanks


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

The BLM has split Onion 2 into two sites - Onion 2 and Onion 3. It is certainly large enough for two sites. I have had surprisingly good luck getting one of those sites although I have had to camp other places a few times. The end of the next island down works at low flow although it isn't sandy. and lacks shade. I haven't used any other sites although I have seen boats pulled out at some small benches.

Basically, you want anything at Onion Creek so you can watch the light change on the Fisher Towes, the La Sals, and the Priest and Alter Boys while looking across the Colorado from the biggest sandy beach under a Cottonwood tree sipping a cold beverage.


----------



## ngeoym (Jun 13, 2007)

4th of July weekend last year we arrived at onion creek early on the 2nd, set up camp on the far north end of the beach anticipating a bit of a crowd. By 6:00 pm that evening there were 150 people camped there, 4 differrent outfitters,(one that was and handicap family trip), and 100 of the most rude people I have ever seen. I love the Moab daily and the onion creek beaches, but never again on a holiday weekend. Should be awesome this time of year!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

One time, we launched late Saturday morning from Dewey bridge on Memorial weekend. We figured we would make something work but didn't expect a great campsite. When we got to the Onion creek sites #2 just had one raft pulled into it (#2 was considered the entire big beach). We waved to the woman on shore and she flagged us in. We had a large group and was surprised she would want to share her quiet oasis. She told us that she was just leaving. She was sent down earlier by a commercial outfitter and the group hadn't shown up yet. She felt shitty holding the camp. 

Just go, be positive, and hope for the best!


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Keep the advice and tricks coming!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

OK, here's one: the rocks embedded in the sand are rough! I pulled up to Onion Beach #1 and tied Supercat up tight to shore. The water came up overnight and she rocked on a sharp rock. While I enjoyed the sound of the river surging as I fell asleep, Supercst was rocking. Everything was good in the morning until I packed all the gear and was ready to launch, Suddenly, bubbles began streaming up from the middle chamber. I decided to run the day on two chanbers rather than derig and repair for the last 9 miles. I needed one patch and added two more over areas that were worn. I learned to be WAY more careful about shoring the boat.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Yep.....I had a similar situation at Black Rocks on Ruby. It didn't rub threw but prematurely weathered the area it was rubbing. Onion 1 is close to the rapid. If we go I'm gonna shoot for #2


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Onion 2 is my favorite! I slept next to the campfire and woke up in the middle of the night to a moonless sky. I lied in my sleeping bag looking up at a million stars. I saw a star directly overhead "splash" in the sky. All I can figure is that it was a meteor heading directly towards me that burned up in the atmosphere.


----------

